# Australian Public Radio



## barryqwalsh (Jun 2, 2015)

ABC Radio National is an Australia-wide non-commercial radio network run by the Australian Broadcasting Corporation. On air, the network styles itself "RN".

Radio National broadcasts national programming in subjects that include news and current affairs, the arts, social issues, science, drama and comedy. Some programs are relayed on Radio Australia, the ABC's international free-to-air shortwave service.



*About RN*
With 60 distinct programs each week, the Australian Broadcasting Corporation's RN is unique. It has become known as the Ideas Network, where people can hear the latest in science, books and publishing, religion, social history, the arts and current affairs. Most programs are podcast, and many are transcribed. There's a growing archive of past programs in transcript and downloadable audio format, free on our website. All programs are thoroughly researched and lovingly presented by some of Australia's leading broadcasters.

RN's vision and purpose is to nurture the intellectual and cultural life of this country, and to be a vital element of the contemporary Australian conversation.

Listen to programs online at:
ABC Radio National Australian Broadcasting Corporation


----------



## barryqwalsh (Jun 2, 2015)

Share your favorite radio program with others.

One of mine is:

*Big Ideas* brings you the best of talks, forums, debates, and festivals held in Australia and around the world, casting light on the major social, cultural, scientific and political issues.

AUDIO

Big Ideas - ABC Radio National Australian Broadcasting Corporation


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2015)

barryqwalsh said:


> ABC Radio National is an Australia-wide non-commercial radio network run by the Australian Broadcasting Corporation. On air, the network styles itself "RN".
> 
> Radio National broadcasts national programming in subjects that include news and current affairs, the arts, social issues, science, drama and comedy. Some programs are relayed on Radio Australia, the ABC's international free-to-air shortwave service.
> 
> ...



I used to hear ABC (and New Zealand) both coming in strongly here on shortwave in the wee hours of the AM.  I recall sitting in my car at a train station in South Carolina waiting on a train, hearing a program on ABC, clear as a bell.  Sadly they've been announcing cutbacks on shortwave service; they may be off the air by now, but it was never boring.  Some of their stuff is carried elsewhere at times, for instance I've heard maritime Canadian stations running ABC shows on their local shortwave service.

Going to give them a spin on internet radio though, which is a godsend.

The other thing to mention is that Australia actually gives its national public broadcast service the support to make it good, and relevant.  But then most countries not named the United States do.


----------



## bianco (Jun 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> > ABC Radio National is an Australia-wide non-commercial radio network run by the Australian Broadcasting Corporation. On air, the network styles itself "RN".
> ...



For lively and interesting radio in Australia you might like to try;

Talk radio at;    2GB Sydney s premier news and talk radio station - news talk sport entertainment


----------



## alice1swan (Jun 18, 2015)

It's my favorite radio in Australia. ABC Radio National is an Australia-wide non-commercial radio network . More info about this radio i got when i made an order at the website  WELCOME TO ESSAY HELPER ONLINE  .


----------

